# Another Cop/Pit Bull Shooting-- this time a teen is hit



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Police shoot at pit bull, hit teen

A shot fired by a Baltimore police officer went through a pit bull and into one of a group of boys who had been harassing the dog earlier, police say.
The group of teens had been antagonizing a pit bull in Northeast Baltimore. Police say the pit bull got loose and was acting aggressively toward the children when officers arrived.
One officer fired a shot at the dog in defense of the 14-year-old boy, but the bullet passed through the dog and struck the boy, WBFF reported.
The child was being treated for a leg injury at Johns Hopkins Hospital.
The 2-year-old pit bull was killed.
____________
Just a few thoughts of mine:
The dog was acting aggressively toward the children because they were antagonizing it. So many children taunt and tease dogs because they think it's funny. In my opinion, if you taunt any dog then you get what you get. Here in Georgia, Athens to be specific, a boy was attacked in 2009 by three dogs. One was supposedly a pit bull, with one news source calling it a "Staffenshire terrier," WTH that is and the other two dogs were fox terriers, but officials say that fox terriers are in the pit bull type group of dogs *(say what?!).* Anyway, the boy initially lied about how the attack happened. When things didn't start to add up, the boy admitted he had actually been antagonizing the dogs from outside the apartment window.

No sympathy for the kid here and unfortunately the pit bull was euthanized because the owner reclaimed the two smaller dogs (even though all three bit the kid) but surrendered the pit. She was at work when the attack occurred; however, she is another one of those irresponsible owners I detest so much.



> *"[T]eenage victim admitted he antagonized the dogs by bouncing a basketball against the outside wall of their home. The ball struck a door that came open, allowing the dogs to escape and attack 13-year-old Johnchavious Echols, who suffered bites to his face, legs and body, said Patrick Rives, superintendent of Athens-Clarke Animal Control."*


That door never should have been able to come open because a ball bounced on it!

I digress... Back to my original article&#8230; No sympathy here except for the pit bull that lost his life because some idiot kids had nothing better to do than taunt him/her and some trigger happy cop doesn't have enough common sense to use something else out of his artillery belt to stop the dog. He could have killed that antagonistic little punk by accident then he would really be hating life. I see articles about police shooting pit bulls multiple times throughout the week, which has led me to believe that there needs to be some more training with law enforcement on how to handle dogs-- ANY AND ALL BREEDS! The pits are usually a _shoot first and deny any wrongdoing later _apparently. Too many are wrongly killed by law enforcement simply for being a pit bull. :cop:


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

> No sympathy here except for the pit bull that lost his life because some idiot kids had nothing better to do than taunt him/her and some trigger happy cop doesn't have enough common sense to use something else out of his artillery belt to stop the dog. He could have killed that antagonistic little punk by accident then he would really be hating life. I see articles about police shooting pit bulls multiple times throughout the week, which has led me to believe that there needs to be some more training with law enforcement on how to handle dogs-- ANY AND ALL BREEDS! The pits are usually a shoot first and deny any wrongdoing later apparently. Too many are wrongly killed by law enforcement simply for being a pit bull


I have no sympathy for the boy or the dog. The dog was being aggressive to a human being and got exactly what he needed to meet his maker. I am sorry but if we are going to keep this breed safe the aggressive ones need to be dealt with in this manner. This is one less dog being bred to pump out more HA pit bulls. Every pit bull bite is another nail in the coffin for the breed. No pit bull that is being HA is ever killed wrongly, these cops dont need an education the dumb owners who allow them to be on earth and those who make excuses for the behavior need an education.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

At first I felt deeply for the pit bull that lost his life due to some children antagonizing him, but after reading Gamers reply, He has a good point.
100+ years ago when pit bulls were being bred to what we see today, They were immediately put down, or not allowed to breed, if they ever snapped at a human. They did their best to remove HA from these dogs, and sometimes that meant the dog had to be put down. 
I'm not saying that HA dogs cannot be rehabilitated and become productive canine citizens, However, This type of rehabilitation takes much work, patience, and love for the breed.
I have never worked with dogs that have been extremely aggressive (i.e. previous biters/snapper), But I have worked with several human shy and slightly aggressive dogs (growling, but no action). Its a shame that people continue to raise and mistreat Pit bulls to create the aggressive dogs seen in the media.
You also have to loath the way the media calls any dog with a boxed head and big teeth a "pit bull" or "pit bull type" dog. Its their own lack of knowledge of breeds that gives true Pit Bulls a bad name.


----------



## banana man (Jun 14, 2010)

when is a good time for the dog to snap at a person is it ok for them to snap at a person if they have just broke into your house or if you are being beat up or never ,,,??????? kids should not be teasing the dog glad the kid got shot serves him right and a painful lesson learnt ..shame about the dog i see what your saying gamer about the breed but come on ,thats why they get a bad name the dog was just barking properly people take it the wrong way and say the dog is aggresive .....i caught 3 kids teasing my dog while he was in the car i told them straight as soon as they seen me going to my car they all ran into there parents car and locked the door little fookers


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

banana man said:


> when is a good time for the dog to snap at a person is it ok for them to snap at a person if they have just broke into your house or if you are being beat up or never ,,,??????? kids should not be teasing the dog glad the kid got shot serves him right and a painful lesson learnt ..shame about the dog i see what your saying gamer about the breed but come on ,thats why they get a bad name the dog was just barking properly people take it the wrong way and say the dog is aggresive .....i caught 3 kids teasing my dog while he was in the car i told them straight as soon as they seen me going to my car they all ran into there parents car and locked the door little fookers


Th bad name comes from the attacks these dogs do, not because we put them down for biting. For me a pit bull should never snap or bite or growl at people if you want protection get a gun or a protection breed. No one should rely on a dog of any kind to protect them they have brains and they can choose when to attack and not too. A gun is a better option since you are in control and can shoot or not shoot depending on the situation. A lot of people disagree with me on this and thats is fine I just dont want to hear any crying when their dog is being hauled off and killed because it bit the wrong person or perceived a threat when there wasnt one. You have to know there is a HUGE difference in the way these dogs bite and do damage, Pit bulls are a very strong breed and if they decide they are going to kill someone they have the ability. Just not a good idea in my book, until we stop making excuses and start culling hard this breed will be in danger.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I actually agree with gamer in her last post. 
Bruno has grazed me on accident with his teeth, when playing,and it hurt like a [email protected]$%&*..he didn't break the skin, but if it hurt THAT bad without breaking skin, I'd hate to feel what his actual bite would feel like.
Not that I ever will. Just making a point.
These dogs are so strong, even getting hit with Bruno's paw is enough to almost knock me out.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I actually agree with gamer in her last post.
> Bruno has grazed me on accident with his teeth, when playing,and it hurt like a [email protected]$%&*..he didn't break the skin, but if it hurt THAT bad without breaking skin, I'd hate to feel what his actual bite would feel like.
> Not that I ever will. Just making a point.
> These dogs are so strong, even getting hit with Bruno's paw is enough to almost knock me out.


This is the reason why there is more outcry when they attack versus a chihuahua or even a lab. They do so much damage in such a small amount of time.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

call me a heartless. but i would rather see the boy die than the dog.
little @$$wholes.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is so wrong in so many ways. These kids need a beating and a lesson in respecting dogs. Sorry if they got bit but they deserved it. I am a firm believer in the fact that you should always respect them and never touch a dog with out the owners permission. I think it's horrible what happened. The owner should have had the door locked as well. Maybe the kids opened the door cause I don't know about you but If a basketball hits my front door it's not gunna open. It takes much more than a ball hitting the door for it to come open, and why would someone leave their home unlocked if their door can be so easily pushed open. None of it makes any sense to me.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I couldn't agree with you more on this. 
There was an incident out here a few months back where the cops actually went in a guys backyard because they were playing a potato gun and the neighbors mistakenly thought a potato gun was an actual gun being fired, so the cops were called. The cops went into the man's yard and his apbt began barking as any dog would if an intruder came through their gate. Anyway the cop pulled his gun out and pointed it as his dog. The owner started screaming "she won't hurt you, she won't hurt you" and the cop looked at the dog, looked back up at the guy and shot and killed his dog. 
I posted the article a few months back, very heart breaking!

Here's the link. 
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/25407-another-story-here-new-orleans.html

It just disgusts me reading articles like this. It's like come on! Will it ever end!?!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I remember that story and I hope they filed a suit against them. I don't know about your area but that wouldn't fly here. Cops can not come on your property like that with out a search warrant. We had some trouble with cops a few years ago too and I'm glad they decided to stay outta my yard or they probably would have shot Marley and Mack Truck.
We have or scripts for medical marijuana and we are allowed by law to grow 24 plants. We have our red cross signs in the yard where you can see them from the front. Well my neighbor called the cops on us saying we were dealing drugs cause she saw the plants in the yard. They came and knocked on the door while we were in back so we didn't hear them then all of a sudden Mack goes running across the yard and slammed into the fence barking his head off. If they would have actually opened my gate I'm sure they would have shot him.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

This is why we will still have problems. Too many people feel bad for these dogs and don't do right by the breed and put all manbiters down. Even if you think a human is at fault a man biting won't needs to go down its better for the breed. The less man voters on the streets the less manbiters being bred and produced.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Our dog wasn't a pit he was American Bulldog. They were bred to be guard dogs. I do agree with the fact that APBT's shouldn't be HA at all, but I don't think that they should have been teasing this dog either. It's a lose lose situation all the way around.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh that post wasn't in reply to your dog sorry should have said that


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's all good. I think we got a tad bit off topic with the cops in the back yard. It's a little different when people come on your property, rather than a reckless dog running the street.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Police shoot at pit bull, hit teen
> 
> It would have been the perfect article if the dog hadn't been killed. My thought when I saw that line is GOOD THE KID NOW KNOWS WHAT IT FEELS LIKE TO BE SHOT!! Sorry if that sounds awful but you reap what you sow. He's up to no good when he's doing things like this. What other things is he doing that needs to be watched? Things like this can also be a wake-up for parents. If your child is willing to harass an animal that he knows can be dangerous and thinks its funny, what else is this child doing when no adult is around?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

noodlesgranny said:


> pitbullmamanatl said:
> 
> 
> > Police shoot at pit bull, hit teen
> ...


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> call me a heartless. but i would rather see the boy die than the dog.
> little @$$wholes.


i totally agree with you. for someone one to say the dog deserved it is bs. any dog is gonna get p***** if you sit there and mess with it. i learned that with my aunts chow when i was 5 and for a chow he was very sweet. i just kept flicking his ear cause i thought it was funny cause they would move. he was sleeping and had enough and got my little finger and i knew i was wrong. no sympathy for that kid here you got what you deserve


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm torn, there's only so much any dog can take. What were the kids doing exactly? Yelling, kicking, worse? It was in Baltimore a few months ago that kids set a pit bull on fire, if that dog bit a kid who set it on fire, is the dog to blame? Yes put down HA dogs, but there's a difference between defense in a life threatening situation and aggression. I have read accounts of kids putting fire crackers in animals bums and setting them off, IMO that behavior warrants a bite. 

Basketballs can't open doors, I bet these kids broke in and encountered the dog and thought it would be fun to mess with it, or tried to kill it out of fear for themselves. 

I have a teenage brother, he got brought home by the cops for setting a pile of leaves on fire ( a few years ago, so he was maybe 12). His excuse was that he found a lighter on the ground, and he wanted to see if it worked so he could give it to my mom because she smokes cigarettes. While the lighter was lit, a leaf happened to blow through the flame, and landed in a pile of leaves that were coincidentally right there, and a fire started. About as believable as a basketball opening a door right? My mom didn't believe, I don't believe it, and neither did the cops or his friends' parents, Heck reigned down on all those kids for telling lies like that, but that's what kids do, and you need to catch them and punish them before they get ruined by lack of discipline and hurt someone or something.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> It was in Baltimore a few months ago that kids set a pit bull on fire, if that dog bit a kid who set it on fire, is the dog to blame? .


This is my point exactly there are so many good pit bulls out there that despite pain will not turn on a human which was very important since having legs broken in the ring etc is painful who would want to handle a dog if it bit people when it was hurt? This is why the pit bull is above all other breeds with people IMO. Now we should set those kids on fire lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

gamer said:


> This is my point exactly there are so many good pit bulls out there that despite pain will not turn on a human which was very important since having legs broken in the ring etc is painful who would want to handle a dog if it bit people when it was hurt? This is why the pit bull is above all other breeds with people IMO. Now we should set those kids on fire lol


Burning alive is the most painful thing any animal can endure, and by no means can be compared to a broken bone. If you set me on fire, I promise I will bite you. There are things that no amount of selective breeding can account for, dogmen were not sodomizing dogs with explosive devices, that is beyond a reasonable limit of stress for any dog, no matter what the temperment or how it was bred.

If you kick a dog and it bites you, that's different than agonizing pain and blinding fear. Plus, children who set dogs on fire, and do terrible things to animals will more than likely begin to prey on humans. In my home town, a little boy who everyone knew was a menace, sodomized and killed a toddler. This boy had tortured animals, and bullied kids for years, but his parents were both completely blind (in the sense that they were physically unable to see, not meaning they refused to acknowledge his behavior), and then his mom was hit by a car and killed while walking to the store, and everyone pittied him, and did nothing about his behavior until it was too late.


----------

